
Videogame Strategy Inspires Teen’s Amazing Diet - peter123
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2010/01/taylor-lebaron/
======
coliveira
This would be even more interesting if applied to the area of making money.
But wait, he wrote a book, so he is probably using his strategy in that very
problem right now :-)

